# Career Opportunity for Industrial Engineering/ Operations Research Major



## Djalapeno (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all, 

I just joined the forum, after searching google to find the answer to my question but to no avail. I also searched the forum to confirm that this topic has never brought up before. 

I carry a US passport, and have been working full time for almost 2 years now (+2 internships). Got a Bachelor's degree from Berkeley and Master's degree from Cornell in Industrial Engineering and Engineering Management respectively. 

I now the timing is pretty bad with the unemployment rate in Europe in general, but how realistic is it to find a relevant job in France/ Germany (I posted a similar thread under France for a comparison)? I'm planning to take 1 summer or 1 full semester for intensive language, and meanwhile I can have more time to apply for a job. 

By definition, Industrial Engineers can work in any industry, but in my area (silicon valley), they are in demand particularly for supporting Supply Chain in the High Tech/Manufacturing sector. 

Thanks in Advance!


----------

